# my early christmas present!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice little present right off the bat, the first birds of the day was a group of widgeon, merry christmas to me! 8) ! back pedalled right above the dekes, I picked out 2 nice drakes and dumped them both.. then had some gaddies work and knocked off two drakes. then picked out two nice cinnies, one of them is an old bird, big head and had some gray on his belly... I wanted a greehead but then santa smiled on me again with another drake widgeon, ain't gonna pass that up!  "letter-rip" joined me out there later and he knocked down a couple real nice cinnies, a good pin and drake gaddy as well. he couldn't pass up on the back pedalling hen mallard, there's always that possibility of a banded hen!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great job! Wigeons are my favorite, I just can't seem to find them this year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Good job! I've never heard of grey on a cinnamon teal's belly before. That's pretty cool. I need to find me a few of those cinnamons before they head south.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, I was thinking he might not be a full color one when I first saw him but his color is great, head and chest are super dark/darker than the others and he's huge, he has a giant head on him... just an old bird with some gray on the belly.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the early X-Mas present. Nothing better than working all morning then hittin the marsh up and gettin to shoot / miss a ton of ducks. Did I miss some easy shots or what :shock: We need to try and get some X-Mas green and red before the weekend :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on the wigeons there.Man between me and you. we can put a dent in the wigeons fast.I love shooting the suckers.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet bag golf 8) 

Who shot those ugly red birds though


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well done Utahgolf. Looks like a fantastic trip to the marsh.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Good job! I've never heard of grey on a cinnamon teal's belly before. That's pretty cool. I need to find me a few of those cinnamons before they head south.


Before they HEAD south??? They've already been and are on there way back up. That's why we get so many nice ones late in the season. They're the first to leave, and the first to get back. This is as far north as those birds get. This state and southern Idaho is their "arctic tundra." The drakes always show up first. They're just here staging before ice off. 

BTW, Nice shoot! I'm very jealous! I know a good taxidermist, you should get that gray cinny drake mounted... :O•-:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks! I think I need to get a widgeon finally mounted before one of them red things, I wil admit the cinnies are growin on me, its fun tryin to find a super dark one out of a bunch to take.. that one widgeon was wall worthy but I just tore his head up too much. he has a great top and he's a big bird also. I need to get a storm widgeon for once.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Good job! I've never heard of grey on a cinnamon teal's belly before. That's pretty cool. I need to find me a few of those cinnamons before they head south.
> ...


Thanks Tex. If that's the case, I can't believe I haven't seen a mature drake cinnamon teal (during hunting season) in five years of waterfowl hunting. Maybe this will be the year.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW I am jealous all I seem to find are mallards and greenwings without the cinnies.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Thanks Tex. If that's the case, I can't believe I haven't seen a mature drake cinnamon teal (during hunting season) in five years of waterfowl hunting. Maybe this will be the year.


Look for little hidey-hole spots of open water...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish I actually had some cinny dekes to see how they would react cause they're pretty flock oriented.. they cup real nice when they come in but they glide right over the dekes and will usually not wanna land at all and keep on moving to another spot. I bet with some cinny dekes they'd back pedal real nice.


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Good job! I've never heard of grey on a cinnamon teal's belly before. That's pretty cool. I need to find me a few of those cinnamons before they head south.
> ...


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Good job! I've never heard of grey on a cinnamon teal's belly before. That's pretty cool. I need to find me a few of those cinnamons before they head south.
> ...


I need a taxidermist!! Pm me!!


----------

